# Will IvyBridge work in z68/p67/h67? give me proof



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Now im not stupid and i have "heard" people say that you need z77 chipset for ivy support but what i HAVE NOT seen is proof that it is a requirement. 

i have googled it, for one, and i have asked around. no one seems to be able to prove it. 

now are manufacturers trying to push us into an upgrade or will there be added bios support for ivy in our current motherboards?

because from a logical thinking standpoint... its the same socket, and its not an entirely new thing. just an optimized die shrink. hence NO REASON WHY IT WOULDNT WORK.


----------



## radrok (Mar 7, 2012)

yes there is no reason it wouldn't work, you just need a BIOS update to make the board able to recognize your new Ivy Bridge chip, it's like Gulftown on 1366 as far as I know, the only thing that you need to document yourself is if your board has the right switches to enable PCI Gen3 but that's not so important


----------



## KieX (Mar 7, 2012)

This proof enough?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2012)

so its a marketing ploy. 

not only did i want to know the answer and have something to back it... i want to show others that its not worth the upgrade to z77 unless you dont already have a 1155 board. 

im gonna get a maximus iv extreme-z


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 7, 2012)

as a word of note, this is how far they can go with IB support: http://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?cat=News&ID=340 AsRock is supporting H61 with 22nm IB support


----------



## KieX (Mar 7, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> so its a marketing ploy.
> 
> not only did i want to know the answer and have something to back it... i want to show others that its not worth the upgrade to z77 unless you dont already have a 1155 board.
> 
> im gonna get a maximus iv extreme-z



I think the requirement is for the motherboard to have UEFI. So for instance my Gigabyte P67 UD4 is not likely to support them but all my Asus are supported. So it's still best to check each manufacturer to be sure.

But yes, for people who already own 1155 boards, not much to gain from that upgrade.


----------



## radrok (Mar 7, 2012)

The only thing you'll miss is native USB3.0 support on the chipset, lol worth it? 
I don't remember the last time I used USB3.0, let alone needing USB3.0
If you have Z68 you are fine, maybe you could find a Z77 board that has a better PCIe/PCI arrangement


----------



## Finners (Mar 7, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> as a word of note, this is how far they can go with IB support: http://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?cat=News&ID=340 AsRock is supporting H61 with 22nm IB support



Which is strange as they have not released any bios updates for there more expensive p67 and z68 boards to support ivy, like my z68 extreme 4 and im starting to get a little worried and im going to be pretty pee'd off if they dont support them


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 7, 2012)

agreed if lowly H61 is getting the shiny treatment from AsRock, I would hope, nay expect the Z68 lineup from top to bottom to have IB support.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

Full-Featured IvyBridge should officially be Z68 only, AFAIK.(talking current chipsets).


Other 1155 boards will support with suitable BIOS.


Z77 may not support SB chips fully, but I imagine there will be BIOSes for that too.


Check the graph at the end of this page of the Anandtech preview:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5626/ivy-bridge-preview-core-i7-3770k/3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> so its a marketing ploy.
> 
> not only did i want to know the answer and have something to back it... i want to show others that its not worth the upgrade to z77 unless you dont already have a 1155 board.
> 
> im gonna get a maximus iv extreme-z



Thats how it is with any generation jump. With AMD I rarely ever bought a board/cpu at the sametime. I was able to do every other each generation. If you got a good board from the previous gen, usually isn't worth upgrading.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2012)

Alot of Gigabyte and MSI boards have already gotten the bios for 22NM support so I would say yes. The board I just picked up has the support for Ivy Bridge.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 8, 2012)

From what I know, 99% sure if it supports PCIe Gen3 it should support IB as well.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 8, 2012)

Seems to me that at this point, noone can say nothing, as the IB CPUs aren't out yet, and those that know, probably have NDA (clearly I personally do not have boards or CPUs).


It would be great to know exactly how this is going to pan out though.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 8, 2012)

I know my P67 Sabertooth had 22nm support added way back in October. Tho it has had 3 more BIOS updates since then the latest being just last week. I would hazard a guess that any board that has a UEFI BIOS should be able to handle Ivy Bridge(If I'm not mistaken I recall that was one of the "standards" for Ivy Bridge?)


----------



## radrok (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't think it will be different than what I did with my motherboard.

When I upgraded to 980x I just had to flash my motherboard BIOS using the older CPU to run and then everything worked fine, I use a Rampage II for 1366, not III.


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> so its a marketing ploy.
> 
> not only did i want to know the answer and have something to back it... i want to show others that its not worth the upgrade to z77 unless you dont already have a 1155 board.
> 
> im gonna get a maximus iv extreme-z



These Asus mobos support IB because they come natively with UEFI.

Also, while that Maximus might support IB, it might still be worth waiting for Z77, as a board based on this chip is likely to have better compatiblity with the following Haswell generation, assuming it fits into an LGA 1155 socket.

The decision is not cut and dried for this though, as there's a few maybes here. However, if I was spending that kind of money on a mobo now, I would personally wait for Z77 because of this.


----------



## happita (Mar 8, 2012)

qubit said:


> Also, while that Maximus might support IB, it might still be worth waiting for Z77, as a board based on this chip is likely to have better compatiblity with the following Haswell generation, assuming it fits into an LGA 1155 socket.



Intel's reputation speaks for itself. I would HOPE that the new Haswell architecture would be optimized as much as possible, and if that means a new socket then bring it on. They're known for changing sockets every so often anyway, so I really don't mind.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 8, 2012)

A quick google of Haswell will show that Intel plans to move to LGA 1150 at the same time.


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> A quick google of Haswell will show that Intel plans to move to LGA 1150 at the same time.



I guess there's no point waiting for Z77 for Haswell then, lol.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 8, 2012)

Tick tock, tick tock, goes the Intel clock, new socket with new chips should outright rock!


----------



## Finners (Apr 27, 2012)

just looked in the beta section for my asrock z68 extreme4 and they have a bios for ivybridge support

http://www.asrock.com/mb/beta.asp?Model=Z68 Extreme4

had a quick look an a p67 and h67 motherboard and they have released a beta driver for each.

Glad they have supported there "old" range of boards. I was getting a little worried they were not going to release an update


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 27, 2012)

should be fine on z68 mobos. so far I'm happy they are coming out since the i5 2500k cpu is getting cheaper, I'm getting my wife a gaming pc for her BF3 (she occasionally play on my account on weekends)

hopefully z68 asrock e3g3 would get more cheaper than it is.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

yes even my budget AsRock z68m/usb3 received the proper updates for IB although i'd rather go for 2600/2700 for a new cpu.


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 27, 2012)

well yeah so far in my country the only price drop we get is

Intel i7 2700k @14999=351.26$ and get a free pyro 60gb ssd, which sounds good imo. but don't know if that promo would last long I'll be saving a bit more and see what happens in the next few months before I build her system


----------



## Protagonist (Apr 27, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> Now im not stupid and i have "heard" people say that you need z77 chipset for ivy support but what i HAVE NOT seen is proof that it is a requirement.
> 
> i have googled it, for one, and i have asked around. no one seems to be able to prove it.
> 
> ...



YES the 6 Series Chipset 1155 Socket boards eg with Z68, P67 etc support Ivy Bridge. One form of proof a day or two before Ivy Bridge was released Intel rolled out BIOS update for several 6 series motherboards eg there was a BIOS update for DZ68BC and the release note stated processor update. those might not be the exact words tho, but it was for a processor update.


----------



## happy (Apr 27, 2012)

So I'm assuming a i7 3770k will also work on my AsRock Extreme4 Gen3 right?  I remember mines said that it isis pci-e 3.0 enabled.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 28, 2012)

is this your motherboard?

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.us.asp?Model=P67 Extreme4 Gen3

if so, then according to this, no... http://www.asrock.com/mb/cpu.us.asp?Model=P67 Extreme4 Gen3

unless they have a new bios in the works.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 28, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> is this your motherboard?
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.us.asp?Model=P67 Extreme4 Gen3
> 
> ...



They have a beta bios that supports IB bruce

http://www.asrock.com/mb/beta.us.asp?Model=P67%20Extreme4%20Gen3


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 28, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120427/2500mhz711726spi8m.png



Is this your benches metal?


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> They have a beta bios that supports IB bruce
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/beta.us.asp?Model=P67%20Extreme4%20Gen3



yea asrock is known to slack off on their "cpu support list". I remember downloading some "unofficial" bios from some german site for my AsRock 4CoreDual-VSTA to enable it to use a e5300 and 4GB ram (3.5gb usable, 64bit or not)


----------



## Millennium (Apr 28, 2012)

edit: ignore this not true it seems! phew.

OH SH*T

Apparently p67/z68 with ivy bridge is max multi 39x locked! Not good...

http://en.ocworkbench.com/tech/ivy-...-and-p67-board-multiplier-get-stucked-at-39x/

But then again this seems to be ES chips might not apply to retail (i hope)

wtf?


----------



## happy (Apr 28, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> is this your motherboard?
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.us.asp?Model=P67 Extreme4 Gen3
> 
> ...





brandonwh64 said:


> They have a beta bios that supports IB bruce
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/beta.us.asp?Model=P67%20Extreme4%20Gen3



My question is how will a 22nm fit in a 32nm?  So I guess I will have to wait until they release the official one until I could feel safe to put in a i7 3770k?

Thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

happy said:


> My question is how will a 22nm fit in a 32nm?



What do you mean "how will it fit?"....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 28, 2012)

Millennium said:


> OH SH*T
> 
> Apparently p67/z68 with ivy bridge is max multi 39x locked! Not good...
> 
> ...



*Doesn't look like it to me.......... LOL*



MetalRacer said:


>


----------



## happy (Apr 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What do you mean "how will it fit?"....



Isn't 22nm and 32 the the size of each processor? So if the IBs are 22nm wouldn't it be smaller in size when inserted into my AsRock Extreme4 Gen 3.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

happy said:


> Isn't 22nm and 32 the the size of each processor? So if the IBs are 22nm wouldn't it be smaller in size when inserted into my AsRock Extreme4 Gen 3.



Die size, not socket size. Both are LGA1155.


----------



## happy (Apr 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Die size, not socket size. Both are LGA1155.



Oh thanks.  I was confused.


----------



## radrok (Apr 28, 2012)

happy said:


> Isn't 22nm and 32 the the size of each processor? So if the IBs are 22nm wouldn't it be smaller in size when inserted into my AsRock Extreme4 Gen 3.



The area that has been freed up in the transition from 32nm to 22nm is used to host additional iGPU parts if I'm not mistaken  so the socket size is the same.


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 28, 2012)

overall yes they will fit ^_^


----------

